# What a life saver!!!!!



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I was in a jam on a forth floor condo last week. I was moving a trap out from under a tub to the middle for a shower conversion. The concrete floor was about 12" thick and I had to reach down through an 8" hole the builder made me. I couldn't get a decent grip on anything to cut it. A regular sawzall would have resulted in another trip to the stupidist thing I have done thread. I ran around the corner to home depot and bought it. It has become my side kick. It is nice because it is small and it is held in a position that is much easier to control it in tight areas. A knuckle saver if you will.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks handy. I'm sure it has it's place.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

can you cut your easter ham with it?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

muck said:


> can you cut your easter ham with it?


This thing is like a modern day hand held _bassamatic _for those who remember original slicer and dicer.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

i bought 1 in november used it 5 times (hard use) and burnt up motor. i returned it to HD and got a new one. i will save it for light duty and hard to reach areas.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought the new milwaukee 12v small sawzall a couple weeks ago. There has been 3 or 4 times now where it saved me a lot of time and hassle. I also have the reciprocating saw attachment for a dremmel tool. Its even smaller and at times, its the only way to cut out some pipe...


I wish I would have seen the one you posted. It looks a little better suited for my purposes. maybe I'll locate one and see if it is worth adding to the arsenal.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That looks pretty good, they have an even smaller one, milwakee min sawzall, tell you what, I needed it the other day to cut off a couple widespreads.

Although lithium ion batts, I wish it was a plug in. Looks like the ridgid is a plug in, how long is the actual tool??


----------



## drippy (Jan 21, 2009)

How about a cordless dewalt.u can get them cheep now,


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

The nice thing about these is that they fit into tight spaces.


----------

